# Ritalin + Klonopin



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

First some background even tho I have said a lot of this in other posts-

I have DPD from long term chronic anxiety and I also have OCD tendencies. I have been taking Klonopin at a low dose for about a year now- generally 0.25-0.5 mg per day, although I started at 1 mg for the first couple months. Its really the only med that has helped me deal with the anxiety and detachment, and a lot of it is manifested in the way I experience my body as very distorted- although I do have a mild scoliosis and muscular imbalance it feels extreme when my DP is bad. Other meds I have taken include neurontin(small dose) and Trileptal. I am currently still taking the Trileptal and Klonopin. Problem has been my lack of motivation and mild depression. I tried several ADs- SSRIs such as Prozac and Zoloft, also tried Wellbutrin...all negative. Cymbalta(SNRI) sent me into a downward spiral which is when I ended up on the Klonopin. I have wanted to taper off of it, but when i do I start to slide back to feeling the way I was before which sucks. I also have been considering Lexapro as it is a 'newer" somewhat cleaner SSRI which seems to have fewer side effects for many, but still I am not a fan of them and how they make me feel(meds that mess with seratonin don't seem to work for me), not to mention the real potential of little or no sex drive.

So I had an interesting discussion with my shrink the other day. She is one that thinks outside the box with me and is willing to try the unconventional. She has no issues prescribing benzos long term for certain people when it is effective and other meds have failed. So we talked about adding a stimulant to somewhat counter the effect of the Klonopin and lift my mood some. I brought up adderal but she preferred Ritalin in a small dose to be taken in the morning. She said it works as an antidepressant for some people and tends to lift mood and increase motivation. So I am on the second day taking 5 mg in the morning, and although subtle there is an improvement. No side effects to note either. SO anyway I will go with this for awhile and see what happens. Might try going up to 10 mg.


----------

